# Playlist Loader on KODI Open ELEC



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Playlist Loader does not save playlists? I choose to add a new play list? Type in the web address for the list. Choose DONE. Go back and the channel oust is not saved. Is Playlist Loader not working anymore?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

